# Breeding for larger sized fruit flies



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

With all the advances in mapping the genetics of fruit flies has there ever been studies natural or gene altering that make for a larger fruit fly. I mean beyond what nutrient/enviornment could do?


----------



## jobrien9 (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm not sure if there's been studies aimed specifically at breeding larger fruit flies, but there are several naturally occurring species of fruit fly that vary in size.

If you're currently using Drosophila melanogaster flies and would like a slightly larger fly, I'd recommend Drosophila hydei flies. Flightless varieties are easy to find. I got some from Josh's Frogs a few years ago that worked pretty well for me. They are cultured in the same way as melanogaster. The biggest downside is that escapees are much more noticeable than melanogaster, which may annoy your roommates (spoken from experience).


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

There’s some variation for size. I don’t remember any line that someone had worked through. 

If it’s for your own interest, great. If you want bigger ones, use hydei.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

as mentioned, if you want a little larger, hydei can be about twice as massive









If you want to actually BREED your own larger FFs, you're gonna need a microscope and/or other analytical tools, a lot of patience, and a gentle mutagen to push things forward


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I use mostly Turkish Gliders and they are considerably bigger than regular melanogaster.

Mark


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I talked w some people in my department today about this. The consensus was, there is not. Flies have a great plasticity, so environmental variables are going to influence their size pretty easily. 

Ever see your flies towards the end of their production? Pretty small. Density can affect their size. Temperature the same. 

Also, Carolina doesn’t have a size in their catalog. 


All this to say, they probably can be bred for size.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Also, if you're just looking for the next step up in larger food items for darts, bean beetles would fit the bill


----------

